# Dog Treats - Keeping them soft, moist and chewy?



## msminnamouse (Jul 1, 2013)

Ok. So this is about dog treats. When you buy store bought treats, they contain glycerin to keep them soft, moist and chewy. 

I've heard somethings about glycerin being unsafe for dogs. To err on the safe side, I'd like to just not use any. So is there anything else I can add to keep treats soft, moist and chewy?


----------



## medtran49 (Jul 2, 2013)

Use a recipe that has more liquid in it, whether it be from eggs or something like raw liver, or use a recipe that can be either. The recipe I make that has raw liver comes out chewy and soft. The recipe I have that uses baby food can be soft and chewy or hard and crunchy depending on how long you bake them. With either one, since they are fresh made with no preservatives and get stale and/or moldy fast, I single-layer freeze them and bag them, taking out just a few each time the pugs need them.


----------



## jennyema (Jul 2, 2013)

Harder treats are better for dogs teeth so I always made crunchy ones.


----------

